# 48 hour indoor firewood storage



## NextEndeavor (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone have some pictures, ideas or websites for storing a couple days worth of fuel near the hearth?  I transfer wood from the outdoor seasoning stacks to a well ventilated shed and sometimes to the nearby garage. My wife is interested in a firewood box for indoors ...... But it's gotta look good. I like the open rack we've been using but some of our wood is a bit messy/ugly and should be hidden before burnt. Thanks


----------



## rkshed (Oct 8, 2012)

We use an antique wooden box, 1.5'x2'x1'. Its cool looking and catches the crap falling off the splits while waiting their turn in the stove.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought this rack in August. It holds 3-4 wheel barrow fulls:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EX8B-qqGL._SY450_.jpg







*What I like about it:*

Hold a good amount of wood and it will last several days, even with my massive burning habits.
It is design neutral. It does not have any ornate features on it, but it is not an eye sore.
Cost. You can find these for under $50 online + shipping. Ace Hardware will also carry them. Inexpensive without it looking like hell.
*I also have the smaller version of this rack:*
https://www.plowhearth.com/sturdy-a...storing-firewood_p8891_s2011_d4020_c1035.html

The medium, which is comparable to the above rack that I purchased is about $80 + shipping. It has a few more design elements, but the design wasn't an upgrade enough for me to rationalize pay more for a rack that I already liked.


----------



## rideau (Oct 8, 2012)

If your wood is really "ugly/messy" and you don't want to see it, then I agree a wooden box or chest is the way to go.  I'd hate to see a good antique chest having firewood thrown in it...

I have two circular racks made by a blacksmith in Merrickville;  each consists of two  4 foot diameter circle that are about a 8 inches apart at the base and together at the center top.  A small cast bird sits over the center top.  Holds 2 1/2 days wood supply for even the coldest winter day.  I have it sitting on a good, heavy weatherproof door mat in a color that fits the room.  Anything that comes of the wood falls on the mat, which is easy to shake off out the door whenever necessary, when the rack is empty of course.  Also, if I ever get a piece of wood inside that has bugs in it, and I don't use the wood right away, its immediately obvious to me from the mat that I have bugs...then that wood gets quickly burned or moved outside. 

Love wood boxes, but like having the open rack.  Not unusual to have a damp towel, jacket, etc draped over that rack for a few hours to dry because of proximity to stove, but against wall and out of way of people....

Also have a large old oval copper bucket near the stove that I keep a single large ironwood log in (my safety!) as well as extra stove gloves, matches, other assorted stove gear.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 8, 2012)

I simply do not like nor want wood in the house that is not in the stove. We do make an exception at times when we do bring enough wood in at night so as to load the stove again in the morning so we don't have to open that outside door to the cold.

If we were to store wood in the house it would have to be in a tight container because no matter how dry the wood we still see bugs and insects from time to time. We prefer to leave these critters outside rather than inside.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 8, 2012)

But, Dennis has the advantage of having a covered porch right outside from his stove, which helps a lot. Not everyone has a covered porch a few feet from their stove. So, an indoor rack can be useful.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 8, 2012)

That is very true. Before we built that porch and put in the doorway, we had another porch that also was covered and part of a carport. That was a little further from the stove but still very handy.


----------



## rideau (Oct 8, 2012)

and an indoor rack can be a blessing when a major ice or snow storm is forecast.  Nice to know you don't HAVE to go out and get wood for a few days...just have to deal with the dog....and the snowballs on his legs....


----------



## ScotO (Oct 8, 2012)

I just ranked a whole cord right off the back porch steps, that should get me through November.  After it gets good and cold, I put a week's worth at a time in the basement.  I never leave wood in a conditioned room for too long.  We did some decorative maple rounds by the stove during the first winter we had the stove, they were clean and barkless so what could hurt?  I a matter of days we had powderpost beetle sawdust piles all around those splits.  So out they went!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I just ranked a whole cord right off the back porch steps, that should get me through November. After it gets good and cold, I put a week's worth at a time in the basement. I never leave wood in a conditioned room for too long. We did some decorative maple rounds by the stove during the first winter we had the stove, they were clean and barkless so what could hurt? I a matter of days we had powderpost beetle sawdust piles all around those splits. So out they went!


 
Excellent point Scott. Not a good place to have those critters feeding.


----------



## rideau (Oct 8, 2012)

As stated, I have two circular racks inside, so enough wood for at least five days.  One is near the stove, with wood to be burned currently. 

One is by the sliding glass door and has beautiful clear ironwood logs on it that have been there a few years.  No bugs at all.  Again, safety back up in case of horrible weather or personal injury or illness....

I'm very careful about the wood I bring in the house.  Any that is at all questionable re bugs goes in a shopping bin and is loaded into the stove on the next reload, if not immediately. 

I've only once seen sawdust....took care of that right away.  Again, my rack is on a dark mat, and sawdust is immediately evident.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a circular metal rack that holds about three days worth of wood. The rack is next to the stove. I have not encountered bug problems moving wood into the house. We get a bug or two but no big deal. The rack is over a tile floor so the sawdust and wood chips that always fall from firewood are easily cleaned up. I think the day or two the wood spends next to the stove (but outside the clearances for the stove) help the wood ignite a little faster in the stove. I also store some kindling inside.

I am glad I made the tile hearth larger than needed so I have space for some wood, ski boots, etc.


----------



## Waulie (Oct 8, 2012)

I built a rack out of 2X2's and some pine paneling that I had laying around.  I just built a tall "box" with three sections and put the paneling over top.  I think the cost was around $12.  It holds about a day a half during cold weather.  I just fill it every evening.  I also don't want much wood lingering around due to bug potential, but I don't think you will run into big issues with a couple days worth of seasoned wood inside.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 8, 2012)

I just finished my woodbox a week or so ago.  It will hold a days worth of wood and I'll keep a few days worth in the cellar.  Two days worth would be just to big a box for my hearth area.

I think there was a wood storage box thread last year that had some good ideas.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 8, 2012)

Geez, Jon. Do you build anything that isn't sooper cool? 

We have this copper bin that we use for kindling. I may or may not polish it. It surely won't hold two days worth of wood, but my point is to be creative. Shop second hand, garage sales, flea markets, antiques. Or build something. Depends on the look you want.


----------



## Evil Dave (Oct 8, 2012)

I wanted to make a box for our tiny cabin. One thing led to another, the location moved outside to the porch, the seasonal function of the box expanded beyond winter wood storage...... well it's finished. Approx 7 feet long, 27+" tall and 24+" deep. I tried it on for size, a little snug in the shoulders but it would do in a pinch....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 8, 2012)

Evil Dave said:


> I wanted to make a box for our tiny cabin. One thing led to another, the location moved outside to the porch, the seasonal function of the box expanded beyond winter wood storage...... well it's finished. Approx 7 feet long, 27+" tall and 24+" deep. I tried it on for size, a little snug in the shoulders but it would do in a pinch....
> View attachment 76516
> View attachment 76517


That's cool Dave nice job !

Pete


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 8, 2012)

We have a big hearth - 13 feet long - so I keep a stack of good sized splits on one end (well beyond required clearances) and we have a large old wooden drawer, I imagine from a workbench or machine shop, that holds a bunch of smaller splits neatly on the floor near the door. Kindling is in an antiqu copper bin from a tag sale (the wooden drawer was found in our barn).


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a rack in the garage that I fill up at least once a week.  Then I have on of those wood carts on wheels that I roll right beside the stove.  As far as the bugs I really only see a bug or ant or two in the fall and spring.  As far as the mess, I can guarantee you there is no one on this earth that is anymore of a clean freak than me it runs in the family, alittle wood dirt dosen't bother me because I clean this house everday.  Wood dirt is no match for my trusty rainbow.


----------



## charly (Oct 8, 2012)

I have simple wood racks in our back room, I bring my tractor around to the back door with a buckets full of wood, load it into a wagon and wheel into our back room. Wood rack holds about 7-10 days worth of wood. I usually use one side up and reload leaving one side to always sit and dry while in the house. Works very well.


----------



## Todd 2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Evil Dave said:


> I wanted to make a box for our tiny cabin. One thing led to another, the location moved outside to the porch, the seasonal function of the box expanded beyond winter wood storage...... well it's finished. Approx 7 feet long, 27+" tall and 24+" deep. I tried it on for size, a little snug in the shoulders but it would do in a pinch....
> View attachment 76516
> View attachment 76517


You put a lock & key on that box you could sell one to Prof.  ( His thread is in the Wood Shed )


----------



## blacktail (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a couple of large plastic storage tubs from Walmart for a few bucks each.


----------

